# SARMs



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Are SARMs legal? If so where is best to source them?

I've seen the likes of GW 501516 in both tablet and liquid form, which is best?


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Jw supplements sells them I'm using my-677 and ostarine from there dna anabolics seem to be doing the job


----------

